# New tattoo?



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

thw whole idea of tattos are bad! (but nice designs lol)


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I really like the first one  

I'll be getting a tat aswell hopefully soon. I'm getting a simple Owl on either my upper middle back, or on my side, on my ribs. But I've heard that the ribs are one the most painful places to get a tat, so I might not get it there, especially as it will be my first tattoo. 
Just need the money to get one now.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

OUCH!! im never getting a tattoo ever ever ever ever


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

I love tattoos, i love the fact how they are permanent as well, I've got two at the moment, and have big ideas for a lot more. 
One done professionally and the other...well lets just say it was not one of my best ideas. I gave myself a small love heart on my hip using a sterilized sewing needle and Indian ink haha (please no one do this, if you want a tattoo go to a licensed tattoo artist! They are licensed for a reason!)







This was my first tattoo so i was really nervous and expecting a great deal of pain but my experience of it was like being stung by a nettle at first and then you get accustomed to it. However people perceive pain differently.







And this is the self done one, you can see the complete difference in quality between the two. i don't plan to cover it up i want to keep it as a reminder to myself so as not to attempt anything like that again haha.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I really like the first one.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I waited until I was 50 for mine.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks great! 
i'm still waiting to find a horse design that clicks with me!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

TORTORO! I love that movie!!! If I had one from Torotoro it would have to be catbus!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Haha yeah i looooved totoro. Especially that bit where he gets the umbrella and loves the noise the rain makes on it. 
I am totally in love with studio ghilbi films i can watch them over and over  I'm building up my collection.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

This is my bird. I love him! Another member on the forum actually designed him for me and I plan to add more in different colours.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

He looks great! i love anything thats swirly haha


----------



## Soul (Nov 23, 2010)

These are all super cool! The bird is awesome and the little heart on the hip is cute!
OP: I adore the first one x10!


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I think the birds are nicer, Totoro is cool but I personally think that media tattoos are kinda cheesy... Do the birds mean anything to you or just preeetty? It's okay if they're just pretty too, I just like to hear the stories haha.

I really like it when they're customized to the person. Like my buddy wanted a treble-clef and she got me to use the influence of my art style to make a weird treble-clef undersea monster!! Have you thought about asking the artist to customize something for you?


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> This is my bird. I love him! Another member on the forum actually designed him for me and I plan to add more in different colours.


Did it hurt to get the tattoo there? That's where I thought I would get mine (smaller though) but heard it's a painfull stop to get one.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

cfralic said:


> I think the birds are nicer, Totoro is cool but I personally think that media tattoos are kinda cheesy... Do the birds mean anything to you or just preeetty? It's okay if they're just pretty too, I just like to hear the stories haha.
> 
> I really like it when they're customized to the person. Like my buddy wanted a treble-clef and she got me to use the influence of my art style to make a weird treble-clef undersea monster!! Have you thought about asking the artist to customize something for you?


Too me birds represent freedom, elegance and grace. All of which i lack which is why i feel myself so drawn to bird tattoos because i am able to have a representation of those qualities on my body. 
I'm going in to the tattoo studio tomorrow to speak to the artist about cost and his ideas etc. 

Great design it looks very interesting.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_DONT feel obligated to get the tattoo he draws out! You dont want to end up having something that you really hate._

_Black ink tats are cheaper then coloured ones to the best of my knowledge._

_There used to be a website called johnny tattoos or something that you could browse through for ideas, so you might want to try that. If you can, look through the pictures of previous tattoos that the artist has done so you can see if his/her style will suit you._


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Riding-- 
Yep, it hurt like crazy. But I'm going back to add more to my ribs so... It can't be that bad. 

I have another on my foot and two on my thighs. Neither was bad at all. This one lasted about an hour and by the end of the hour I was ready to be done for the day. My others took about 4-6 hours and I never felt I needed a break. But I LOVE the placement.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I love the placement aswell, but I think I'll get it on my back since it will be my first one.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

So i went to the tattoo studio today to speak to the artist. I am back to the drawing board as the lady who usually does all my piercings kindly pointed out that the tattoo is one of those that looks good on paper but because its so fine and where it will be it will age out to look like little black blobs which now that i think about it is correct. 
so back to the drawing board. I have another idea on something else i want but im going to draw it out first. 
I'm thinking about getting two birds on my chest one at either side holding a little ribbon or chain with a horseshoe pendant. Gunna have to draw it out then back to needleworks i go haha i'm thinking it'll cost about £100 and time wise possible about an hour give or take 10 mins


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow all thses tatoos make me want to get one!


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

I have three already a 50s style microphone on my back, a treble clef on my shoulder blade and my daughters footprint on my left foot. But I'm going to get my first horse one within the next few weeks  it's going to be two horse shoes with morning glorys wrapped around them (i call my daughter my little morning glory).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

sorry if i offend you all but i think tattos are horrible!! God made us perfect, and i guess i find it assaultive to him :/


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Marlea Warlea said:


> sorry if i offend you all but i think tattos are horrible!! God made us perfect, and i guess i find it assaultive to him :/


I agree. But those designs are really pretty everyone!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Marlea Warlea said:


> sorry if i offend you all but i think tattos are horrible!! God made us perfect, and i guess i find it assaultive to him :/


Just a suggestion and not trying to sound rude, but instead of saying things that could easily start a huge fight, it might be wise to follow the old rule "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all."


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree. Marlea, it is comments like this that get threads locked and start arguments.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

This is what I want as a tattoo eventually. Probably not for a while because I want to "donate" plasma. I'm a broke college student, I need extra money in addition to my job. (Yeah..not really donating if you're being paid, but that's how it's referred to and you can't "donate" for a year after getting a tattoo). I was in theatre all four years of high school and I have played flute for 10 years and violin for 11. Music and theatre mean a lot to me. I think I want it on the back of my right hip.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

The way I see it, its not really too much different than getting a haircut, dying your hair, a piercing, tanning, or wearing makeup. Yes, its changing how you look a bit, but not with the mindset that 'oh, God made me ugly so I'll fix it myself' but that we think it's beautiful, or sometimes want a memorial that won't fade. I see nothing wrong with tattoos =] however, I do think people should think about when they're wrinkly old people and how 'awesome' that tattoo is going to look at shrivly and veiny! XD


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Poseidon said:


> Just a suggestion and not trying to sound rude, but instead of saying things that could easily start a huge fight, it might be wise to follow the old rule "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all."


This.
Marlea, why even come onto a thread about tattoo's if you don't like them and why ruin it for others?


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

> sorry if i offend you all but i think tattos are horrible!! God made us perfect, and i guess i find it assaultive to him :/


Your parents should be proud......... *sits on hands*

_Anyways..._ always look around for the best tattoo artists. Ask around, nobody wants to be left with a crappy tat ! :lol:
Goodluck


----------



## ruger (Mar 9, 2009)

Tats are cool really enjoy looking at human hide canvas, will get several for my eighty fith birthday if aye live that long, of course the first one will be a horse, dog, bird, tree,sun and moon if anyone has any cool ideas let me know, have about 38 more years to mull over them. regards ruger


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

Marlea Warlea said:


> sorry if i offend you all but i think tattos are horrible!! God made us perfect, and i guess i find it assaultive to him :/


Why don't you start a thread somewhere else discussing why you hate tattoos? People are on here showing off their works of art off. We really don't need a million posts from you and your opinions =).

LOVE the tattoos everyone. I have one i'm planning out but need to get it drawn. I want to get a stitched up heart but instead of a needle and thread, dog tag chain with the dog tags hanging to the side kind of..


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I loved the first one you have drawn out but like what your artist said it would eventually blob out (unfortunately) the first tattoo idea I designed was like that so I thought of something else and told my artist. He came out with this and I LOVE it I'm so happy and proud that I have it....it was so funny it was my first tattoo and it didn't hurt at all I almost fell asleep on the table haha. My mom went with me to get my little brothers name on an existing one and wow. She has 4 tattoos already was on the table for 5 mins and cried like a baby. :shock:


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i love that design  

i'm gonna draw a pic of it if you don't mind!!


----------



## ruger (Mar 9, 2009)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> I loved the first one you have drawn out but like what your artist said it would eventually blob out (unfortunately) the first tattoo idea I designed was like that so I thought of something else and told my artist. He came out with this and I LOVE it I'm so happy and proud that I have it....it was so funny it was my first tattoo and it didn't hurt at all I almost fell asleep on the table haha. My mom went with me to get my little brothers name on an existing one and wow. She has 4 tattoos already was on the table for 5 mins and cried like a baby. :shock:


 Nice tat really good 3 deminsional effect.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

ruger said:


> Nice tat really good 3 deminsional effect.


 
Haha thanks I love my artist I'm thinking of getting him to do another one the end of this summer/beginning of next fall (I got this one the beginning of summer and it was a pain in the butt to not be able to swim for a few weeks haha)


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I've always wanted a watch tattooed to my wrist- as realistic as possible- with the hands pointing to 5:00 and the words 'its five o'clock somewhere' engraved on it xD I've still got three years before I can get one though xP


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

lol, thats pretty funny


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> This is what I want as a tattoo eventually. Probably not for a while because I want to "donate" plasma. I'm a broke college student, I need extra money in addition to my job. (Yeah..not really donating if you're being paid, but that's how it's referred to and you can't "donate" for a year after getting a tattoo). I was in theatre all four years of high school and I have played flute for 10 years and violin for 11. Music and theatre mean a lot to me. I think I want it on the back of my right hip.


Great design! I loooove the theater masks. Some one i work with has them tattoo'd on the inside of her arm it looks great but it's just the masks (no pretty music notes ) really simply done and a ribbon entwining them together. She also has an angel pin up tattooed on her lower back witch is beautiful aswell!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Those drama masks were some random clip art I pulled off the internet and I loved. I want to have a tattoo artist redo it because the music notes are kind of wonky. I had a terrible time drawing it because I had to go dig up sheet music to think of different types of notes. I swear I know what they mean when I'm playing! I just can't think of them when I'm not playing. Haha.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

lacyloo said:


> Your parents should be proud......... *sits on hands*
> 
> _Anyways..._ always look around for the best tattoo artists. Ask around, nobody wants to be left with a crappy tat ! :lol:
> Goodluck


 what's *sits on hands" supposed to mean!!??


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Marlea, she meant she was keeping herself from typing and therefore starting an argument with you about the things you've said. 

Don't worry about it and just move along.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

oh hec.... im unsubscribing...


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

I just got my first tattoo at the base of my neck two months ago and I love it. It's a design I've wanted since I was 15 (I'll be 21 soon). It's a version of a celtic tree of life, I just fell in love with this particular symbol and it's meaning. I'm also almost 100% Irish (my grandparents immigrated to the U.S. in the 40's) so I wanted something that would tie into that as well. For people looking to get a tattoo, just keep in mind they're a lot of work for the first few weeks. You can't soak them in water for at least 2 weeks but to be safe closer to a month, no sun exposure for three months, and for the first couple of weeks it needs to be kept constantly moisturized. I was putting lotion on mine up to ten times a day because if it scabs over, the scabs will pull some of the ink out when they peel off. As far as pain goes, the outline didn't bother me much. It feels like someone is drawing on you with a sharp pen but the vibrations are actually kind of soothing. Filling in the darker areas was worse though. Mine took two hours and by the end I was seriously ready to jump out of that chair. Not keeping me from getting another, I'm going to get some script on my wrist later this month.

I don't have any pictures yet, but this is the design, and I kept it black because I don't like that color fades.


----------

